# 1965 Spaceliner



## Monark52 (Sep 3, 2012)

I just thought i`d post a few pics of the Spaceliner i just finished. It`s a 1965 model with a Bendix two speed. It rides super smooth and shifts perfectly every time! This was the second two speed i rebuilt and the whole project was alot of fun. It`s all original, all it needed was a good cleaning.
I`m looking for a 1965 license plate for it and i`ll probably add a speedometer.


----------



## Mole (Sep 3, 2012)

Having recently sold a spaceliner without the springer... that one sure looks nice. You did good.


----------



## John (Sep 3, 2012)

*Nice!*

Nice!
I got to get one! and matching girls.
needs a spaceometer


----------



## StevieZ (Sep 4, 2012)

This right hear is a Sweeeeeet bike. I road side by side with it Sunday on the bike trail. It looks alot nicer in person.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 5, 2012)

*Drool!*



Monark52 said:


> I just thought i`d post a few pics of the Spaceliner i just finished. It`s a 1965 model with a Bendix two speed. It rides super smooth and shifts perfectly every time! This was the second two speed i rebuilt and the whole project was alot of fun. It`s all original, all it needed was a good cleaning.
> I`m looking for a 1965 license plate for it and i`ll probably add a speedometer.




Really nice Spaceliner!


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 5, 2012)

OK Stevie Z and Monark52, what bike path are you guys riding?Maybe I can bring my bike........


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great complements. I really like this bike and I have no plans of ever selling it. SpringerTom...I ride the Mohawk Hudson bike trail and also the Rail Trail in Johnstown. We do rides when we can all get together at the same time and it's always fun. I can PM you when we plan our next ride.
I'm working on a nice original 53 Panther and it should be done soon. I'll probably take that one on the next ride.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Sweet 7 bar*

Monark52...nice Spaceliner for sure. These 7bars are hard to find complete. Love the tailight too.
Did you do a repaint on the chainguard...it looks great!!

So many choices when dealing with these "Spaceliner" styled 60's "forward thrust" tanklights that were made by Murray.

Hence, the reason I requested pics be uploaded in the following thread. "Lets see your chromed Spaceliner styled bike". All original bikes are what we thrive on seeing for a reference, and looks like your's is all original.

Mine are not Spaceliners but a close cousin, that resemble these well sought after chromed framed tanklights.... His and Hers '65 Astro Flites






Here is the "lets see yours" thread....please upload your pictures here as well for easy search for those looking.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ed-Spaceliner-style-bike&highlight=spaceliner

You mentioned a 65 license plate. Not that I would let this one go but, it was a great addition to one of my AstroFlites.
64-65 Worlds Fair tag...these are hard to find....you know, I just sold this bike and I'll bet I forgot to take it off. Dang I got to check the shop.


----------



## Stingman (Sep 8, 2012)

I use to own a red/white one and they still hold a special plce in my heart, even though I'm a Schwinn guy! Incredible bike that looks awesome! These are hard to find parts for is the only problem.


----------



## kngtmat (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow that is beautiful, I hope some day to find one exactly like that one but I usually see them missing everything original or they have a regular fork instead of a springer.


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the complements. I will get this bike posted over in the chrome Spaceliner forum with some before and after pics. I'm having a blast with this bike...makes me feel like a kid again!


----------



## StevieZ (Sep 10, 2012)

Dude you looked like a Kid riding it LOL. You had a smile from ear to ear for the whole 18 Miles LOL


----------



## jd56 (Sep 25, 2012)

You mentioned the need for a 65 license tag. Not letting this one go but, this would look look good on the bike.
Worlds Fair 64-65 tag.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vincev (Sep 25, 2012)

Great eye candy!


----------



## bike (Sep 25, 2012)

*My Fave MW*

Super cool bike!


----------



## caprice classics (Nov 19, 2012)

Super nice spaceliner !


----------



## BrentP (Nov 20, 2012)

Beautiful bike that's probably the best preserved I've ever seen, but it's not a '65.  It's a model 46922 which was introduced in 1966 and produced for three years to 1968 (top of the line of the 15 men's Spaceliner models produced in those years) .  If you look at the serial number on the rear dropout, it should have either a 0, 1, or 2 immediately after the model number (as a sixth digit).  From my research I believe this indicates the year, in which case "0" is 1966, "1" is 1967, and "2" is 1968.  Note: the model number follows immediately after the first three digits of the serial number (502), which is the numerical designation for 'Sears' by Murray, the company that built the Spaceliner for Sears.


----------



## krateman (Dec 4, 2012)

jd56 said:


> You mentioned the need for a 65 license tag. Not letting this one go but, this would look look good on the bike.
> Worlds Fair 64-65 tag.
> 
> JD, is that a cupholder on the back of that rack? Coool Fair plate.Looks a little dented. Did you have it as a kid? There is a Spaceliner forum? Huh.
> ...


----------



## krateman (Dec 4, 2012)

*Spaceliner History Information*

I need some basic info about the Spaceliners as I am sure there are others that need these questions answered as well. The questions are as follows: between what years were they produced, who produced them and which years, when did the tank go from straight to the 7 style, which ones came chromed and which ones were painted, what makes a De Luxe model, what sizes did they come in and what were the original retail prices for them. If JD or anyone else could answer these questions and offer any other info, I'd appreciate it very much. Thanks.


----------



## Boris (Dec 5, 2012)

I think your bike epitomizes mid-60's design.


----------



## BrentP (Dec 6, 2012)

krateman said:


> I need some basic info about the Spaceliners: between what years were they produced, who produced them and which years,




Produced for five years from 1964 to 1968, by Murray for Sears.



krateman said:


> when did the tank go from straight to the 7 style,




1966 model year (third year of production). It was introduced in the Fall/Winter Catalog in late 1965.



krateman said:


> which ones came chromed




The following Spaceliner models were CHROMED (model numbers are designated by digits 4-8 of the serial number).  They consisted of the various Deluxe models as well as the mid-range models (a Standard chrome version and a Base chrome version).  The entry models were the Base level Painted bikes (specifications are detailed below).  The horizontal tank chromed bikes were phased out at the end of 1965 when the 7-tank chromed bikes were introduced.

_Unless otherwise noted_, all models came with front head lights, tear-drop double reflectors on the rear fender, decorative chain ring caps, seat crash bars and painted rear racks, so due to space constraints these details aren't noted in the specifications below unless they are missing or modified for a particular model.  Pedal reflectors changed from a jeweled design in 1964-65 (3 jewels on men's/boy's & 2 jewels on women's/girl's) to a single large diamond reflector from 1966-68.

*CHROME HORIZONTAL TANK MODELS*

*Men's / Boy's:*
*46901 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, single speed, springer fork, rear rack light, horn)
*46921 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, springer fork, rear rack light, horn)
*46961 *(1964-65, 24", *Deluxe *chrome, Boy's, single speed, springer fork, rear rack light, horn)
*46940 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, single speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46980 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46960 *(1964-65, 24", *Standard *chrome, Boy's, single speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46306* (1964-65, 26", *Base *chrome, Men's, single speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no tail light or rack reflectors, no horn, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
*Women's / Girl's*
*46911 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Woman's, single speed, springer fork, rear rack light, horn)
*46931 *(1964-65, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Woman's, 2-speed, springer fork, rear rack light, horn)
*46971 *(1964-65, 24", *Deluxe *chrome, Girl's, single speed, springer fork, rear rack light, horn)
*46950 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, single speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46990 *(1964-65, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46970 *(1964-65, 24", *Standard *chrome, Girl's, single speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46316 *(1964-65, 26", *Base *chrome, Women's, single speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)

*CHROME 7-TANK MODELS*

*Men's / Boy's:*
*46902 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, single speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted rear rack light, horn)
*46922 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted rear rack light, horn)
*46962 *(1966-68, 24", *Deluxe *chrome, Boy's, single speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted rear rack light, horn)
*46942 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, single speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46982 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Men's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46962 *(1966-68, 24", *Standard *chrome, Boy's, single speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46943 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Men's, single speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
*46983 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Men's, single speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
*46963 *(1966-68, 24", *Base *chrome, Boy's, single speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
*Woman's / Girl's*
*46912 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *Women's, single speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted rear rack light, horn)
*46932 *(1966-68, 26", *Deluxe *Women's, 2-speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted rear rack light, horn)
*46972 *(1966-68, 24", *Deluxe* Girls's, single speed, springer fork, chrome rear rack, top mounted rear rack light, horn)
*46952 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, single speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46992 *(1966-68, 26", *Standard *chrome, Women's, 2-speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46972 *(1966-68, 24", *Standard *chrome, Girl's, single speed, front truss bars but no springer fork, 2 rack reflectors instead of tail light, horn)
*46953 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Women's, single speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
*46993 *(1966-68, 26", *Base *chrome, Women's, single speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)
*46973 *(1966-68, 24", *Base *chrome, Girl's, single speed, no truss bars & no springer fork, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap, 1 round fender reflector)



krateman said:


> which ones were painted




The following Spaceliner models were PAINTED (entry-level models). 
The Painted Horizontal Tank models were the only models produced for the entire 5 years of Spaceliner production (1964-68).  In 1966 a painted 7-tank version was introduced and produced alongside the painted horizontal tank models, giving two painted bike style choices between 1966-68.
NOTE: Specifications common to all of the painted entry level models (and not repeated below) are: no springer fork, no front struts, no horn, no tail light or rack reflectors, no crash bar, no chain ring cap. 

*Men's / Boy's*
*46303 *(1964-68, 26", Horizontal Tank, Men's, single speed 1 round reflector)
*46343 *(1964-68, 26", Horizontal Tank, Men's, 2-speed 1 round reflector)
*46323 *(1964-68, 24", Horizontal Tank, Boy's, single speed 1 round reflector)
*46305 *(1966-68, 26", 7-Tank, Men's, single speed, tear-drop double reflector)
*46345 *(1966-68, 26", 7-Tank, Men's, 2-speed, tear-drop double reflector)
*46325 *(1966-68, 24", 7-Tank, Boy's, single speed, tear-drop double reflector)
*Woman's / Girl's*
*46313 *(1964-68, 26", Horizontal Tank, Women's, single speed, 1 round reflector)
*46353 *(1964-68, 26", Horizontal Tank, Women's, 2-speed 1 round reflector)
*46333 *(1964-68, 24", Horizontal Tank, Girl's, single speed 1 round reflector)
*46315 *(1966-68, 26", 7-Tank, Women's, single speed, tear-drop double reflector)
*46355 *(1966-68, 26", 7-Tank, Women's, 2-speed, tear-drop double reflector)
*46335 *(1966-68, 24", 7-Tank, Girl's, single speed, tear-drop double reflector)



krateman said:


> what makes a De Luxe model




Deluxe models were fully chromed and came with all options, including springer forks, horns and rear lights.



krateman said:


> what sizes did they come in




Men's and Women's came with 26" wheels, Boy's and Girl's came with 24" wheels and a correspondingly smaller frame size.  Sears referred to all sizes as either a Boy's or Girl's bike, but for ease of identification I have referred to the adult size bikes (26") as Men's or Women's and the child size bikes (24") as Boy's or Girl's in the model list.



krateman said:


> what were the original retail prices for them




Depending on the model and year, prices ranged between about $39 for a base painted model to $56 for a fully optioned deluxe model during the five years it was produced.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 7, 2012)

*Amazing!!!!*

BrentP, 
I have been waiting too long for you to put this info you have feverishly complied. Great info.
I haven't checked yet but can you copy this info and post it on a few other threads for easy reference?

1) "Catalog Challenge"
2) "Let's see your chromed spaceliner styled bike"

And finally just start a new post in the middleweight section posting your research.

Awesome info...thanks so much for the hard work!!

JD


----------



## BrentP (Dec 7, 2012)

jd56 said:


> BrentP,
> I have been waiting too long for you to put this info you have feverishly complied. Great info.
> I haven't checked yet but can you copy this info and post it on a few other threads for easy reference?
> 
> ...




Sure, I'll do something with it.  First I'm going to complete the information a bit more fully (there are some details I didn't include) and I also want to upload photos of the different models (maybe on Flickr) that can be linked to each model as a reference.  I just did a fast test and linked photos for Model 46306, so if you click on the model number it will open up a window to a group of photos for that model.  I'll upload an (almost) complete set of photos, hopefully by the end of the weekend.

EDIT:  Full detail has now been added.  Working on photos now.


----------



## MaxGlide (Dec 7, 2012)

Loooooove that bike! I have a Flightliner but would love to get one of these. I found a complete one a few years ago in Arkansas (I think) for $200 but she wouldn't consider shipping it.

Wayne


----------



## kenspaceliners (Dec 8, 2012)

Great job Brent, thanks for all the help  on my 4 JC Higgins.
Kenny


----------



## jd56 (Dec 9, 2012)

*great resource*



BrentP said:


> Sure, I'll do something with it.  First I'm going to complete the information a bit more fully (there are some details I didn't include) and I also want to upload photos of the different models (maybe on Flickr) that can be linked to each model as a reference.  I just did a fast test and linked photos for Model 46306, so if you click on the model number it will open up a window to a group of photos for that model.  I'll upload an (almost) complete set of photos, hopefully by the end of the weekend.
> 
> EDIT:  Full detail has now been added.  Working on photos now.




The link idea is a great tool.
Thanks Brent


----------



## BrentP (Dec 9, 2012)

jd56 said:


> The link idea is a great tool.
> Thanks Brent




Unfortunately, due to a 10,000 character limit, I'm not able to add all the photo links to my detailed post above.  I have revised the information so I can reduce the character count and get all the main model links in place, and have posted the information in a new thread called The Ultimate Sears Spaceliner Reference.


----------

